# Long Term Reliability & Maintenance



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys! So kind of an odd question but I'm hoping to put some of my worries to bed. I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion that I got as a CPO with 40k miles on it. I love love love it. So my dilemma is this.

I drive about 20k miles a year, and most of it is highway driving. I'm approaching the 60k mile mark and I'm a little bit concerned because soon I'll be heading out of the bumper to bumper warranty. Does anyone have any data as to 1. The reliability in higher miles with the MQB engine/transmission & 2. What maintenance should I be looking into doing to keep the Tig running well as I'm going to be moving to Denver and will continue to pack on the miles. I'm thinking of doing spark plugs, Haldex oil change, air filter and cabin filter.

I'm very torn because I currently work at a dealership and can trade it in to get a good deal before I move, but I absolutely love it and really don't want to get rid of it. I was thinking of holding onto it a little bit longer until I can get my hands on a SEL Premium, but I just don't know. Overall, I'm just nervous that I'm going to be 1500 miles away from home, have my engine blow at 80k and then be SOL. 

Is there anyone out there with a high mileage Tiguan that can share some insight? And what services do you guys recommend I do to keep it running beautifully?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

jfedele22 said:


> Hey guys! So kind of an odd question but I'm hoping to put some of my worries to bed. I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion that I got as a CPO with 40k miles on it. I love love love it. So my dilemma is this.
> 
> I drive about 20k miles a year, and most of it is highway driving. I'm approaching the 60k mile mark and I'm a little bit concerned because soon I'll be heading out of the bumper to bumper warranty. Does anyone have any data as to 1. The reliability in higher miles with the MQB engine/transmission & 2. What maintenance should I be looking into doing to keep the Tig running well as I'm going to be moving to Denver and will continue to pack on the miles. I'm thinking of doing spark plugs, Haldex oil change, air filter and cabin filter.
> 
> ...


This would be a good starting point to get your maintenance schedule:

https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/universal-pricing-guide/


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Superchud said:


> This would be a good starting point to get your maintenance schedule:
> 
> https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/universal-pricing-guide/



Awesome tool! I didn't even know this existed. Bookmarked it for future reference. I'm wondering how much my dealer will charge for the AWD fluid change. Gonna see what it involves and if maybe I can just do it myself.

Thank you!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

In my opinion

Tiguan MQB is too new to be able to talk about reliability/ common problems. You are one of the pioneers with such mileage so you should tell rest of us 

However, I have been around VAG cars for many years and I think as long as you keep up with the maintenance and don't cut corners(not recommended oil, not OE parts etc) you are pretty safe. German cars need their stuff, if you don't do that it will come back and bite you hard. If you don't like that, buy Honda or Toyota. Those things are lot more forgiving...
TSI engines has been around for a very long, they are far from perfect, but the major problems have been worked out. Although I'm very curious on the affect of the Start/Stop system in a long run.


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just turned 30K on my 18 SE 4 MO, oil changes at dealership every 10K and just replaced the rear brake pads myself. That's it - has been a reliable, comfortable car with a great size to mpg ratio.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> .....German cars need their stuff, if you don't do that it will come back and bite you hard. If you don't like that, buy Honda or Toyota. Those things are lot more forgiving......


Show us any data that would indicate that is true? News Flash: Germany makers use the same laws of physics, design principles and components as all the makes in the USA or Asia.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> In my opinion
> 
> Tiguan MQB is too new to be able to talk about reliability/ common problems. You are one of the pioneers with such mileage so you should tell rest of us
> 
> ...



That's why I'm gonna try to get ahead of the curve and dump some money into maintenance that might be a tad early. I would rather be safe than sorry. I was going to say, I had a 2013 Passat with the 2.5 5cyl and that sucker wouldn't die. Not until it got totaled with 149k miles. And I did nothing from 80k when I bought it, other than oil changes and brakes. I loved that fricken car. I'm hoping my tiggy will treat me good as well as long as I do the regular maintenance. 


Swift7777

I'm really glad someone else likes their Tiguan! I'm on a facebook group and it seems like everyone just complains about how much they hate it, etc. and it frustrates the hell out of me. I love love love this car. That's why I just could't bring myself to trade it in. Not until I find an SEL Premium In Indium Grey


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Long term reliability*

I have a 2018 Tiguan R AWD line here in Toronto Canada. I have about 60,000kms or 37,000 miles. VW service intervals are every 15,000kms or 9000 miles. I have had every service done at my local dealership. The most recent one was at 60k, they do oil , spark plugs filters and other regular points. I also did the Haldex service while i was there along with rear brakes, and brake fluid flush. They took care of some minor recalls like the sunroof drains and they noticed a small leak in the thermostat housing which was fixed under warranty. Ive had the TSB about the throttle response issue that changed the transmission settings and this increase in driving dynamic. My steering wheel clock spring  had a recall resulting in the malfunction of the heated steering wheel. I drive it hard but i take care of it. ID say this is acceptable.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> In my opinion
> 
> Tiguan MQB is too new to be able to talk about reliability/ common problems. You are one of the pioneers with such mileage so you should tell rest of us
> 
> ...


For the most part, I agree. The one thing that I would add, is the one thing that VW has not worked out about the TSI engine. That one thing is the timing chain. IMHO, this factor alone limits the useful life of the engine to a degree. Eventually the timing chain will wear and stretch and this also wears the teeth on the pulleys (gears) that are turned by this chain. This means that when it eventually causes problems, you can't just change the chain (like you can with a belt), you have to replace everything it turns (at least the pulleys). This can be a big expense for a car with lots of miles. I personally would not count on a TSI for much more that about 150k miles. However, I am not an expert and I have been wrong before - time will tell. I would personally have preferred a timing belt that you can change every 120k miles and not worry about it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Personally, a first model year turbo VW would be among my last choices for a long term/high mileage vehicle.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

​
I have a 2018 Tiguan and nothing but trouble. I don’t plan on keeping it to long, but I would never keep it pass the warranty. These things are money pits.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

I guess I'll take it all with a grain of salt. In my past 13k I haven't had a single hiccup, knock on wood. I'm going to be going to my dealer for an oil change and the Haldex Service for 60k and I'll ask them good tips for making sure my timing chain stays up to snuff. I know when I worked at BMW it was a MAJOR issue. I think there was a way you could look in and see the condition of the chain and the teeth, but I'm not 100%. I think once I hit the end of the warranty I'll start looking to replace it, but I've still got about 19k before then. Knowing my luck I'll blow through it in under a year :facepalm: I think I'm one of the only people in the world that has owned 5 Volkswagens and only one ever gave me any issue; my 1999.5 Jetta, but it had very high mileage and I bought it for two grand so I did that one to my self. 

Maybe I just got lucky and got a good one? Also when I bought it I had them pull all the RO's and besides maintenance there wasn't a single issue, again knock on wood. I guess to each their own


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

jfedele22 said:


> I guess I'll take it all with a grain of salt. In my past 13k I haven't had a single hiccup, knock on wood. I'm going to be going to my dealer for an oil change and the Haldex Service for 60k and I'll ask them good tips for making sure my timing chain stays up to snuff. I know when I worked at BMW it was a MAJOR issue. I think there was a way you could look in and see the condition of the chain and the teeth, but I'm not 100%. I think once I hit the end of the warranty I'll start looking to replace it, but I've still got about 19k before then. Knowing my luck I'll blow through it in under a year :facepalm: I think I'm one of the only people in the world that has owned 5 Volkswagens and only one ever gave me any issue; my 1999.5 Jetta, but it had very high mileage and I bought it for two grand so I did that one to my self.
> 
> Maybe I just got lucky and got a good one? Also when I bought it I had them pull all the RO's and besides maintenance there wasn't a single issue, again knock on wood. I guess to each their own


I drove beetles when I first got my license. I had rabbits and a 1984 GTI, jettas and passats. I also had 2 new beetles. I switched to Honda for a while and had no problems. I came back to vw and bought a 2015 GTI and it was junk. Then I was really stupid and bought this Tiguan thinking with the long warranty they got there act together. No, I was burned again. I have done my research on the Tiguan and I’m not alone. When I’m out and I see someone with a Tiguan I ask how they like it and I end up hearing about all the problems they have like me. 

I will never buy another VW and I will continue to go out of my way to convince people to steer clear of them.


----------



## VW_1 (Feb 2, 2020)

smg64ct203 said:


> ​
> I have a 2018 Tiguan and nothing but trouble. I don’t plan on keeping it to long, but I would never keep it pass the warranty. These things are money pits.



What kind of trouble?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> .....The one thing that I would add, is the one thing that VW has not worked out about the TSI engine. That one thing is the timing chain. IMHO, this factor alone limits the useful life of the engine to a degree. Eventually the timing chain will wear and stretch and this also wears the teeth on the pulleys (gears) that are turned by this chain. This means that when it eventually causes problems, you can't just change the chain (like you can with a belt), you have to replace everything it turns (at least the pulleys).....


Your information that VW's chain drive is any less reliable than that used on any other make? Your backup data that there is any issue woth thei TSI chain drive system? Anything?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

socialD said:


> Personally, a first model year turbo VW would be among my last choices for a long term/high mileage vehicle.


What part of the MQB Tiguan is "first model year? Engine (no), transmission (no), AWD (no).


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

VW_1 said:


> What kind of trouble?


The last few VW’s I’ve had all had big problems. The Tiguan has a lot wrong with, oil leaks, transmission has been pulled out, wire harness and fuel injectors. Some other misc. stuff. Not to mention the bad hesitation that I just can’t live with anymore. I couldn’t imagine this thing with no warranty. It’s funny when I talk to other people that have Tiguans and they have similar problems like me. The b pillars don’t make any noise and my sunroof never leaked. The head unit and Apple car play work flawlessly and that’s the nice thing I can say about this vehicle.

I guess I learned the hard way, but I’ll never buy another VW.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Got 19 rline not premium but regular rline AWD. Got it dec 2018 and it now has little over 40k miles. All services done every 10k miles and no issues. Love this vw. Wife has 14 tourareg tdi executive and it is 79k miles on it had it new since dec of 2014 and no issues on anything on it. She loves it. Wishes they still had them today in usa especially with the tdi but they dont. She dont know what to get next but she will keep driving this one for at least another few years


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

smg64ct203 said:


> The last few VW’s I’ve had all had big problems. The Tiguan has a lot wrong with, oil leaks, transmission has been pulled out, wire harness and fuel injectors. Some other misc. stuff. Not to mention the bad hesitation that I just can’t live with anymore. I couldn’t imagine this thing with no warranty. It’s funny when I talk to other people that have Tiguans and they have similar problems like me. The b pillars don’t make any noise and my sunroof never leaked. The head unit and Apple car play work flawlessly and that’s the nice thing I can say about this vehicle.
> 
> I guess I learned the hard way, but I’ll never buy another VW.


Don't you think it odd that thousands of other Tiguan owners have none of the issues you listed?


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

My whole thing about reliability comes down who is working on your vehicle. Yes everything from cars to electronics have design flaws. The manufacturers do have fixes and how the fix is applied is what makes the car good or crap. I've worked as a field service technician in the banking world and medical world. I've returned to service calls just because the work performed from the previous tech was not done right per the tech bulletin. Now some products are just disposable not worth of keeping.


----------



## Jmhumr (Feb 7, 2020)

I tend to think that the average modern car is more than reliable enough. These ratings companies try to make a stink out of unreliability as if its as widespread as it was decades ago, but it really shouldn’t be a major deciding factor anymore as long as we’re talking about mainstream brands.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

No issues on my 2018 SEL Premium.


----------



## Truck 13 (Sep 26, 2013)

2019 Tiguan 4 motion. Bought cpo Feb 21.
37000 miles. Just clicked over 60k. No major issues. Dealer gave me new tireswhen I bought it.
oil changes every 5 k ( can’t wrap my head around the 10 k. ) I’m doing brakes,oil and filter this weekend. I don’t get the 2 year brake fluid change though. The dot 4 stuff should last longer.
i Pulled the plugs at 50k and they look fine. I’ll be checking them again but I doubt I’ll need to change them.
My cpo mileage runs out at 100k so I am hoping to sell it by then.


----------



## Truck 13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jmhumr said:


> I tend to think that the average modern car is more than reliable enough. These ratings companies try to make a stink out of unreliability as if its as widespread as it was decades ago, but it really shouldn’t be a major deciding factor anymore as long as we’re talking about mainstream brands.


Vw was toting around advertising cheapest maintenance costs under 60k


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

3 years old, 30k miles, 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion, purchased new. 5 oil changes so far all done at local VW dealership (overkill). Only 2 warranty issues so far that I would consider not major: 

1. Steering noise when making full turns at low speed. Dealership replaced electronic steering rack under warranty and issue fixed.
2. Rear door auto-lock malfunction. Dealership replaced harness and latch under warranty and issue fixed. 

At 16k miles, I purchased the APR+ ECU tune which made acceleration and driving more tolerable.

Right now, cold engine idle vibration in drive is getting more noticeable. It subsides when in neutral or park. I have to warm the car up for 15 mins and turn if off and back on for the vibration to go away. I never had this issue on a 3 year old mk7 GTI. Dealership has diagnosed and said it's normal. I'm sure it wasn't like this when new. Not a deal breaker but more of an annoyance.


----------

